# Velem mindig történik valami



## lizee9 (2007 Június 1)

Sziasztok!Budapesten lakom mindenre nyitott talán egy kicsit túl érzékeny nő vagyok.Tizenkilenc évig éltem élettársammal aki sajnos meghalt.Fiamat három éves korától nevelte.Munkáltatonktól kértünk rendkívűlí szabadságot amí ilyenkor elvileg járna.(kettő nap)Na mi ebből egyet se kaptunk mivel bizonyitani kellett volna kacsolatunkat.Sajnos le kellett adni érvényes igazolványait igy a lakcímet igazoló igazolványt is.(ez a szabály) Munkáltatonknak hiába mutattam hívatalos leveleket,hogy együtt laktunk nem érdekelte őket.Éves szabadságunkból vettünk ki egy napot de ez még semmi közölték van ebéd jegyünk e napra igy levonnak pénzünkből 650-ft.Az ebéd ára 250ft munkahelyi hozzájárulás400ft.Kérdezem mire fől,nem is a pénz hanem az elv.Leéltem fél életem de ilyen megaláztatásban még nem volt részem.Nem elég a gyászom sok kiadás még a cég is lenyúl pénzel és az ilyenkor járó szabadsággal is.Szerintetek ez szép dolog volt.Szeretném kíkérni vélemenyeteket,előre is köszönöm


----------



## jlaci (2007 Június 1)

Én az ilyet a magam részéről felháborítónak tartom, cinikus visszaélésnek a munkavállaló kiszolgáltatottságával. Még akkor is így lenne, ha ez jogilag rendben lenne, de szerintem több ponton is jogellenes. Sajnos, nem vagyok jogász, de vannak akár ingyenes jogi segítségkérő lehetőségek, mindenképpen ajánlamám. Pl.
http://www.ingyenjogimegoldasok.hu/tanacsadas.htm
Üdvözlettel: Laci.


----------



## Marietta HU (2007 Június 2)

Szépnek semmiképpen nem mondható ami történt Veled. Próbáld meg feldolgozni, hiszen változtatni már nem tudsz a történteken. Légy erős, a hited segítsen a talpraállásban. Jó egészséget! A jogszabályokat a magyarorszag.hu-n elolvashatod.


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Június 3)

Köszönöm szépen kedves soraitókat,tanácsaitokat


----------



## Judith (2007 Június 4)

lizee9 írta:


> Köszönöm szépen kedves soraitókat,tanácsaitokat


 
Szerintem is, ez nem csak gazemberség, de teljesen jogtalan volt. Légyszives és járj utána.


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Június 4)

Megpróbálok utána járni a dolgoknak, már csak azért is , hogy lelkivilágom megnyugodjon.A munkahelyemen ha sikerrel járok se hangoztattnám sajnos mert mindig azt szajkózzák ha nem tettszik ki lehet szállni a kosárból , mindenkinek köszönöm hozzászólásait


----------



## pelso (2007 Június 4)

lizee9 írta:


> Megpróbálok utána járni a dolgoknak, már csak azért is , hogy lelkivilágom megnyugodjon.A munkahelyemen ha sikerrel járok se hangoztattnám sajnos mert mindig azt szajkózzák ha nem tettszik ki lehet szállni a kosárból , mindenkinek köszönöm hozzászólásait


 
Felháborító eset, méltatlan és pitiáner. Sajnos egyre többször tapasztaljuk hogy munkavállalóként inkább csak kötelességeink vannak, jogaink egyre kevésbé...


----------



## black_bird (2007 Június 7)

A munkaltatod ezzel a viselkedessel magarol allitott ki szegenysegi bizonyitvanyt. Szomoru!


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Június 7)

Szerintem is igy van. De megint mi történt képzeljétek el a villamoson.Az apuka karon üllő babával állt.A baba nagyon sírt ezért arra néztem voltam olyan bátor, erre úgy el küldött a K.. anyámba többiről már nem is beszélve amit üvőltött. Hát hihetettlen már rá se szabad nézní senkire? Vagy mint egy napellenzős ló csak előre szabad nézni?(Úgy gondolom ezentúl sötét napszemüveget fogok hordani)


----------



## hunbazsa (2007 Június 30)

Nem igaz ma nem jött össze semmi se!Nem tudok elmenni a MÖM táborba mert nem leszek itthon!Nem hiszem el!


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Július 4)

Nem baj majd legközelebb összejön , meglátod.Úgy jó ahogy van.


----------



## szofi5 (2007 Július 31)

*[email protected]*

Velem is valami mindig történik vettem egy új autót abban a hitben, hogy azt nem kell javítgatni de NEM!
3,5 évesen 85000 km beszarika a váltó tönkre megy a kuplunkg és a turbón lévő borítás majdnem kigyulladt, na így vegyen az ember 0 km autót hogy azzal nem lesz gond. Citroen C3!!!!!!!!!!!!:33:


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 4)

Ez egy negatív programozás az agynak! Nem jó egy a téma cím!


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 22)

szofi5 írta:


> Velem is valami mindig történik vettem egy új autót abban a hitben, hogy azt nem kell javítgatni de NEM!
> 3,5 évesen 85000 km beszarika a váltó tönkre megy a kuplunkg és a turbón lévő borítás majdnem kigyulladt, na így vegyen az ember 0 km autót hogy azzal nem lesz gond. Citroen C3!!!!!!!!!!!!:33:



85.000 km-ig bírta ?!!! Az egy jó citroen, hidd el......:mrgreen:


----------



## landras (2007 November 4)

lizee9 írta:


> Szerintem is igy van. De megint mi történt képzeljétek el a villamoson.Az apuka karon üllő babával állt.A baba nagyon sírt ezért arra néztem voltam olyan bátor, erre úgy el küldött a K.. anyámba többiről már nem is beszélve amit üvőltött. Hát hihetettlen már rá se szabad nézní senkire? Vagy mint egy napellenzős ló csak előre szabad nézni?(Úgy gondolom ezentúl sötét napszemüveget fogok hordani)


 
Ez ismerős. De van rosszabb is. Amikor segíteni szeretnél, és hasonló stílusban elküldenek. Jártam már így idősekkel, fogyatékosokkal, kismamákkal, de azért nem szoktam le arról, hogy ha óvatosan és tapintatosan is, de próbáljak segíteni. Nyilván a rossz tapasztalatok miatt van. 

Persze voltam én is olyan helyzetben, amikor a 3 éves lányom üvöltve dühöngött a bevásárlókocsiban az áruház közepén . Nem volt nagy élmény, ahogy néztek ránk, de azért persze senkire nem támadtam rá...


----------



## enca (2007 November 14)

Néha összejönnek a dolgok, és akkor jó kibeszélni magadból. Ha nincs kinek, arra is jó ez a topic...
Engem ma az bosszantott fel,hogy az elintézendő dolgoknak csak a felét tudtam elvégezni (posta, bevásárlás, ügyintézés), mert nem lehet a középületeket megközelíteni babakocsival... a Xi. kerületi nagypostához nincs más bejárat, csak 7 lépcsőből álló... dm, rossmann lépcsős... 
Máskor ez nem nagyon zavar, felkapom a babakocsit és fel-le cipelem, de most fáj a hátam, majd leszakadt a karom... és nem segítenek... ez nem igaz... segítenek, mikor már a lépcső 3/4-énél járok... és hogy járnak a kerekesszékesek????
Na, már jobban is érzem magam, hogy kikiabáltam magam.  Köszi


----------



## KisTamas (2007 November 14)

Megértelek néha még úgy is elég közlekedni ha nincs az embernél semmi. Made in Hungary


----------



## Derzsi (2007 December 20)

Velem is mindig történik valami!Most például nem tudok letölteni ((


----------



## Dr.Faustus (2008 Március 18)

enca írta:


> Néha összejönnek a dolgok, és akkor jó kibeszélni magadból. Ha nincs kinek, arra is jó ez a topic...
> 
> Na, már jobban is érzem magam, hogy kikiabáltam magam.  Köszi



Valóban; néha jólesik kimondani azt is, amit nem szabadna. Amikor igaz, az a legrosszabb: a valós kritikát nehezen bírja elviselni az, akinek hatalma is van. Azonnal megtorolja a véleményt, ha lehetősége van rá. 

Saját bőrömön tapasztaltam ebben a levelezőrendszerben. Először egy olyan figyelmeztetést kaptam, hogy meg ne merészeljek mégegyszer leírni egy URL - t, amit valaki kért, mert akkor a tagságomat is törli, nemcsak a beírásomat.

Nem tettem több ilyent. Mivel viszont véleményemet, igen kulturált hangon, de leírtam, és nem csak egyedül nekem volt észrevételem, egyik pillanatról a másikra az egész topicot megszűntette az illető.

Jókedvvel és reményekkel jöttem ide, annak idején. Már elment a kedvem... Ilyen cenzúra, mint ami itt van, a legrosszabb politikai időkre emlékeztet.

MOST csak ennyit szerettem volna leírni.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 18)

> Valóban; néha jólesik kimondani azt is, amit nem szabadna. Amikor igaz, az a legrosszabb: a valós kritikát nehezen bírja elviselni az, akinek hatalma is van. Azonnal megtorolja a véleményt, ha lehetősége van rá.


HA eljosz egy olyan oldalra ahol nem politizalnak es ezt a regisztracional tudomasul is veszed, es csak azert is erolteted nem megtorlas es akasztas jar erte, hanem torlom regisztraciodat. Mivel mar priviben is irtam ezert meg azt is serelmezed? 


> Először egy olyan figyelmeztetést kaptam, hogy meg ne merészeljek mégegyszer leírni egy URL - t, amit valaki kért,


ISmet a regisztracional olvasd el a szabalyzatunkat amiben benne van az is, hogy nem reklamozunk.
Nem reklamozzuk a legszelsosegesebb politikai oldalt meg akkor sem ha igeny van ra ill. kerik toled. Oda kell menned es en nem fogom kerni toled hogy a canadahunt megcsak megemlitsed.
Nem reklamozunk mivel ennek eldontesenek joga annak van aki az oldal teljes egeszeben allja anyagilag. 
Nem gondolod hogy egy centet is aldozok a Te kedvenc szelsojobbos oldalad reklamozasara? 


> Ilyen cenzúra, mint ami itt van, a legrosszabb politikai időkre emlékeztet.


Mivel nem politizalunk igy nincs politikai cenzura se. Ha ilyen verzivataros politikai idokre emlekeztet a Canadahun akkor nem kell idejarnod.
Ahol nem erzem jol magam oda nem megyek, mert biztos vagyok abba hogy nem hozzam es az en igenyeimhez fogjak alakitani a mar 5 eve mukodo weboldalt.
A topic torles.- tobb tagunk kerese volt csak a Bozsit irtam be mert o irt utoljara. Engem nem kell szeretned a tagsag 99% nem politizalni akar hanem szorakozni kellemessen eltolteni egymassal az idot. Az otthoni cirkuszokat nem itt fogjuk bemutatni,nem kell csatakat vivni itt, se haboruzni.
ISmetelen olvasd el a regisztracional elfogadott szabalyunkat es ez rad nezve is elvarhato hogy tudomasul ved.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 18)

ilikek írta:


> Ez egy negatív programozás az agynak! Nem jó egy a téma cím!


 
Igazad van, en is ezen a velemenyem vagyok. HA van jo otletetek maris javitom a topic cimet.


----------



## Balázs979 (2008 Április 24)

Tedd azt


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Jah eléggé szégyen


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Vagyis nagy szégyen ám.


----------



## szszilvi (2009 Január 30)

Sajnos ilyen a világ! Nem tudom, lesz-e jobb valamikor!


----------



## Apóka51 (2009 Március 8)

Sziasztok! Csak semmi elkeseredés, hiszen minden nagyon jó, minden nagyon szép és mindennel megvagyunk elégedve ! Vagy mégse?


----------



## juzsa (2009 Április 1)

Nem kell mindennel megelégedni, hiszen az nem viszi előre a világot! Úgy gondolom mindenkinek magáévá kellene tennie az Agykontrolosok jelmondatát: Egyre jobban!
Minden nappal, mindenképpen egyre jobban és jobban érzem magam, jobban és jobban élem életem! És ez így is van!


----------



## niklec (2009 Május 5)

Ma nekem lemerült a telcsim a melóhelyen és nem bírtam feltölteni. Ez volt ma a legnagyobb gondom. Tudom nem nagy dolog, de épp most próbálok összejönni egy helyes kiscsajjal, akinek van egy barátja már évek óta. Bár igaz, hogy csak egy laza flörtölésnek indult a dolog, de az első randin olyat szeretkeztünk, hogy nekem olyan még nem volt. Szóval nem akarom, hogy azt gondolja, hogy nem akarok vele beszéni, meg, hogy csak arra kellett. Ezért zavar ez a telós dolog, nehogy már azt higyje, hogy kikapcsoltam, vagy valami.


----------



## jucus 67 (2009 Május 7)

*Kapcsolat*



lizee9 írta:


> Sziasztok!Budapesten lakom mindenre nyitott talán egy kicsit túl érzékeny nő vagyok.Tizenkilenc évig éltem élettársammal aki sajnos meghalt.Fiamat három éves korától nevelte.Munkáltatonktól kértünk rendkívűlí szabadságot amí ilyenkor elvileg járna.(kettő nap)Na mi ebből egyet se kaptunk mivel bizonyitani kellett volna kacsolatunkat.Sajnos le kellett adni érvényes igazolványait igy a lakcímet igazoló igazolványt is.(ez a szabály) Munkáltatonknak hiába mutattam hívatalos leveleket,hogy együtt laktunk nem érdekelte őket.Éves szabadságunkból vettünk ki egy napot de ez még semmi közölték van ebéd jegyünk e napra igy levonnak pénzünkből 650-ft.Az ebéd ára 250ft munkahelyi hozzájárulás400ft.Kérdezem mire fől,nem is a pénz hanem az elv.Leéltem fél életem de ilyen megaláztatásban még nem volt részem.Nem elég a gyászom sok kiadás még a cég is lenyúl pénzel és az ilyenkor járó szabadsággal is.Szerintetek ez szép dolog volt.Szeretném kíkérni vélemenyeteket,előre is köszönöm


 Sajnos MO-n eddig az élettársi kapcsolat nem volt egyenértékű a házassággal.Nem lett volha egyszerűbb ,ha összeházasodtok?
Jucus


----------



## Emicica (2009 Május 29)

Velem tényleg midnig történik valami.mindig valami betegség vagy sérülés


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 14)

Emicica írta:


> Velem tényleg midnig történik valami.mindig valami betegség vagy sérülés


Ha továbbra is negatívan programozol,akkor nem is lesz másként.


----------



## feriferi (2009 Június 15)

Sziasztok
Ha nem történne akkor már nem is vagy.
Stresszelünk, esszük magunkat ,a vége ugyanaz.
Szerintem az iskolába kellene tanitani a sok ballaszt helyett , hogyan élj, hogy lépj át dolgokon.De nehéz mert a tanárok is ugyanúgy nem tudnak kezdeni semmit a dolgokkal, akkor hogy tanitsanak mást.
Az élet szépségét kellene előtérbe helyezni,megtanitani az embert hogy örüljön az életnek, ne féljen tőle.Miért lényeg hogy mikor született Napóleon, ha a sok szerencsétlen aki megfagyott az orosz télben senkit nem érdekel.A főnöknek szobrot állitottak, az arctalan sokaság meg nincs sehol.Kicsit ferde a hozzáállása az emberiségnek az élethez.


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 15)

feriferi írta:


> Sziasztok
> Ha nem történne akkor már nem is vagy.
> Stresszelünk, esszük magunkat ,a vége ugyanaz.
> Szerintem az iskolába kellene tanitani a sok ballaszt helyett , hogyan élj, hogy lépj át dolgokon.De nehéz mert a tanárok is ugyanúgy nem tudnak kezdeni semmit a dolgokkal, akkor hogy tanitsanak mást.
> Az élet szépségét kellene előtérbe helyezni,megtanitani az embert hogy örüljön az életnek, ne féljen tőle.Miért lényeg hogy mikor született Napóleon, ha a sok szerencsétlen aki megfagyott az orosz télben senkit nem érdekel.A főnöknek szobrot állitottak, az arctalan sokaság meg nincs sehol.Kicsit ferde a hozzáállása az emberiségnek az élethez.


Ja,helyben vagyunk.Kedvenc vesszőparipám az oktatás. Hogy mennyi felesleges dolgot tanítanak és mennyi fontos dolgot nem.Erről a témáról topicot lehetne nyitni


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 16)

hajni1971 írta:


> Ja,helyben vagyunk.Kedvenc vesszőparipám az oktatás. Hogy mennyi felesleges dolgot tanítanak és mennyi fontos dolgot nem.Erről a témáról topicot lehetne nyitni


Az, hogy mi a felesleges, csak nézőpont kérdése, de az tény, hogy sok fontos dolgot nem tanítanak meg...


----------



## Timtirim (2009 Június 16)

Csak a magyar nép ennyire ilyen, h szeret a gondokba lubickolni? Miért van az, h más országok más mentalitással boldogok és a pozitív dolgokat próbálják előtérbe helyezni? Ezt kellene megtanulnunk más nemzetektől, nem a rosszat.


----------



## olasz fiorella (2009 Június 28)

mostanában nem történt velem semmi különös


----------



## taxi80 (2009 Július 28)

Igy van.Ami megtörtént,megtörtént,már ugy sem lehet rajt változtatni.Sajnos vele eggyütt kell élni,el kell fogadni és menni tovább...


----------



## decsebál (2009 Július 28)

Nem voltam ideges, kicsit szitkozodtam mégis
Múlik az idő, noha lassan, noha a táj üde, szép is.
Ej, de mit nekem a külvilág, ha belül, a szív iránt
valami nem rendeződik, valami bánt.

Nem voltam ideges nyugalmat mégis keresve
Elutaztam hozzá, egy számomra, idegenbe;
Elvittem könnyeimet, el magamat, had nézze.
Valamikor szép voltam, valamikor jó, most csenkise

Nem voltam ideges, de felrezzentem, ejnye
Miért állt meg a vonat? Túl hamar érettem tán ide?
Nem kéne kiszállni, de már ugrok, s lent vagyok
Ki nevelt engem ennyire katonásnak?

Nem voltam ideges, elindultam a biztos cím felé
Talán a kapuban vár, talán behív oda, maga mellé
És már ott álltam, a cím megtalálható, nahát
Ennyire közel lakik? Nézegettem a bejáratát.

Nem voltam ideges mégis visszafordultam, tán késő
Valaki kibabrált velem, kim a rohanó idő!
Mentem lassan vissza, ahonnan jöttem, vissza már
És ekkor megfordult egy kulcs, kinyílt a zár.

Nem voltam ideges, de szívem a melleben zakatolt
Megfordultam mégis, és ő már jött, kedvesen átkarolt.
Nem szóltunk semmit ölelkeztünk boldogan nevetve,
Annyira egyszerű volt, mint egy legyecske születése.

Aztán innen kezdve elkezdtünk még jobban szeretni,
Nem kellett már nekünk a vonatjegy a legúribb zene.
Csak az, hogy nézzük egymást, hogy sírjunk sokat
Csak az, hogy lehajtsuk fejünket egymás vállára mindennap


----------



## ionon (2009 Július 28)

decsebál írta:


> Nem voltam ideges, kicsit szitkozodtam mégis
> Múlik az idő, noha lassan, noha a táj üde, szép is.
> Ej, de mit nekem a külvilág, ha belül, a szív iránt
> valami nem rendeződik, valami bánt.
> ...


Tetszik a versed


----------



## Saccciii (2009 Július 28)

Sziasztok!!! Mindenkinek szép nyári napot! Velem az történt, hogy létrehoztam egy új klubot, Mindenki, aki szereti a musicaleket címmel. Akinek van kedve látogasson el és írjon pár kedves sort, vagy a véleményét a musicalekről, vagy írhat élménybeszámolót, amit szeretne, csak arra kérek mindenkit, hogy a lebecsmérlő, ronda szavakkal illetett megjegyzéseket fogalmazzátok át és úgy legyen leírva. (a rossz véleményt szépen is ki lehet fejezni...) 
Minden kedves érdeklődőt sok-sok szeretettel várok! :grin:


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 26)

carly írta:


> Miért nem tudok a főoldal híreihez hozzászólni?Hiába jelentkezek be,a szerver nem veszi tudomásul.


Sajnos más is van így. Valami módon egyeseket enged a rendszer hozzászólni, másokat nem. A hiba kijavításáig indítottunk egy topikot a hozzászólásoknak:

Használd addig ezt!


----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 26)

b.p. írta:


> Sajnos más is van így. Valami módon egyeseket enged a rendszer hozzászólni, másokat nem. A hiba kijavításáig indítottunk egy topikot a hozzászólásoknak:
> 
> Használd addig ezt!


 
Köszönöm szépen a segítséged,de én ezzel sem tudok hozzászólni.
Már nem próbálkozok,mert úgy látom amit írni akartam a hozzászólók már megírták.


----------



## fip (2009 Szeptember 3)

Velem is mindig történik valami. Amúgy elég unalmas lenne...


----------



## doripipo (2009 Szeptember 11)

Akkor elmesélem az én történetem!
Már vagy 10éve arról álmodom, h körbeutazom az USAt. Végre jön a nagy lehetőség, 3 bnőmmel nekivágunk a nagyvilágnak, dolgozunk... spórolunk... élvezzük h sodor minket magával az új élet, új barátokat ismerünk meg és akkor egyszer csak beüt a krakk!
2,5 hónap után ott kellett hagynom mindent, feladni egy álmot... mert ödémás lett a szemem és nem láttam. 10napig harcoltam a biztosítóval, mire becseréltem a repülőjegyem és hazajöttem!
Már 1 hónapja vagyok itthon, több mint egy hete műtöttek meg itthon... és gondolom el lehet képzelni mennyire szakadt meg a szívem, hogy amég én a műtőasztalon "harcolok" a látásomért a barátaim pont akkor utaztak és tettek egy : DC- Atlantic City-Philadelphia körutat!


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 11)

doripipo írta:


> Akkor elmesélem az én történetem!
> Már vagy 10éve arról álmodom, h körbeutazom az USAt. Végre jön a nagy lehetőség, 3 bnőmmel nekivágunk a nagyvilágnak, dolgozunk... spórolunk... élvezzük h sodor minket magával az új élet, új barátokat ismerünk meg és akkor egyszer csak beüt a krakk!
> 2,5 hónap után ott kellett hagynom mindent, feladni egy álmot... mert ödémás lett a szemem és nem láttam. 10napig harcoltam a biztosítóval, mire becseréltem a repülőjegyem és hazajöttem!
> Már 1 hónapja vagyok itthon, több mint egy hete műtöttek meg itthon... és gondolom el lehet képzelni mennyire szakadt meg a szívem, hogy amég én a műtőasztalon "harcolok" a látásomért a barátaim pont akkor utaztak és tettek egy : DC- Atlantic City-Philadelphia körutat!


 
A spórolást meséld már el, mert az érdekelne,de nagyon!


----------



## *Rya* (2009 Szeptember 12)

jlaci írta:


> Én az ilyet a magam részéről felháborítónak tartom, cinikus visszaélésnek a munkavállaló kiszolgáltatottságával. Még akkor is így lenne, ha ez jogilag rendben lenne, de szerintem több ponton is jogellenes. Sajnos, nem vagyok jogász, de vannak akár ingyenes jogi segítségkérő lehetőségek, mindenképpen ajánlamám. Pl.
> http://www.ingyenjogimegoldasok.hu/tanacsadas.htm
> Üdvözlettel: Laci.




Igen, sokan tényleg visszaélnek azzal, hogy vezető pozícióban vannak, így szinte bármit megcsinálhatnak az alkalmazottakkal. Ha meg "nem tetszik a rendszer" az alkalmazottnak, akkor elmehet, úgyis van a helyére száz másik... :S Szóval manapság már ez nem számít visszatartó erőnek.


----------



## Pritchard88 (2009 Október 8)

*Hétfői borzalom*

Ugy mondanom se kell, hogy a hétfő reggel mennyire megrázó dolog tud lenni az ember életében. A legutóbbi hétfőmet szeretném "kitombolni" Veletek. Reggel 6:30 helyett 7kor keltem, mert elaludtam, rohanás indul, gyors zuhany, vizesen felkaptam a legelső ruhadarabokat, amiket a szobámban szanaszét dobálva találtam. Végigfutottam a fél várost, hogy elérjem a buszomat, sikerült! Buszon szembesültem vele, hogy a gatyám tiszta húsos pizza, mert elfelejtettem bedobni a szennyesbe. Nembaj, takargattam egész nap. Buszról le, fel egy másikra, ami egy körforgalomba karambolozott egy személyautóval. Busz félreállt, mehetek tovább gyalog...vagy! 150 méteres sprint egy másik busz után, hogy be is érjek az órámra. Beértem, tanár sehol... Ekkor döntöttem úgy, hogy most hazamegyek és keddig alszok.


----------



## kovacslt (2009 Október 29)

Csak nehogy ilyen legyen a következő nap is....




Pritchard88 írta:


> *Hétfői borzalom*
> 
> Ugy mondanom se kell, hogy a hétfő reggel mennyire megrázó dolog tud lenni az ember életében. A legutóbbi hétfőmet szeretném "kitombolni" Veletek. Reggel 6:30 helyett 7kor keltem, mert elaludtam, rohanás indul, gyors zuhany, vizesen felkaptam a legelső ruhadarabokat, amiket a szobámban szanaszét dobálva találtam. Végigfutottam a fél várost, hogy elérjem a buszomat, sikerült! Buszon szembesültem vele, hogy a gatyám tiszta húsos pizza, mert elfelejtettem bedobni a szennyesbe. Nembaj, takargattam egész nap. Buszról le, fel egy másikra, ami egy körforgalomba karambolozott egy személyautóval. Busz félreállt, mehetek tovább gyalog...vagy! 150 méteres sprint egy másik busz után, hogy be is érjek az órámra. Beértem, tanár sehol... Ekkor döntöttem úgy, hogy most hazamegyek és keddig alszok.


----------



## Gaab (2009 Október 31)

*Segíts ha akarsz!*

Egy történet ami felfoghatatlan számomra:

Pár napja sétálok haza az utcán, az egyik buszmegálóba egy pasi ököllel üt egy nála kb 10 évvel idősebb nőt. (Engem ugy neveltek hogy a nöket tiszteljem és védjem öket.) Hát gondoltam közbeavatkozok. Nagy nehezen sikerült leállítanom a pasit (sajnos ökölharc lett a vége, pedig utálom az erőszakot, de én is kaptam néhányat.), felsegítettem a "hölgyet" majd amikor egy kicsit magához tért az elöbb kapott álasoktól nekemesett 10 karommal az amugy is sajgó fejemnek. Ebben a pillanatban megállt egy police felíratú jármű mellettünk és mire feleszméltem már a negyedik gumibot csapást éreztem. Miután eldöltem mint egy homokzsák bevágtak az autóba és irány a rendörörs.
Azt hittem hogy ilyen csak a filmekben van, de nem ez velem történt meg!!!
Az egyetlen szerncsém az ügyben, hogy amikor a hölgy az alkoholmámorból magáhoztért, igazolt, hogy nem én vertem meg hanem a barátja én csak megprobáltam megvédeni. Ha ezt nem teszi, már lehet hogy rácsok mögül nézném a napfelkeltéket.

3 álas, 4 vagy 5 gumibot ütés jó pár karmolás az arcomon(ami sokáig meg fog még látszani) egy éjszaka az elözetesben, egy halálra aggódot kedves, csak azért mert segíteni akartam valakin.

Ezek után sajnos elgondolkozok azon ha ilyet látok legközelebb akkor a hosszabb utat választom hazafelé.

Bocsánat de ezt ki kellett engednem magamból.


----------



## Gaab (2009 Október 31)

lizee9 írta:


> Sziasztok!Budapesten lakom mindenre nyitott talán egy kicsit túl érzékeny nő vagyok.Tizenkilenc évig éltem élettársammal aki sajnos meghalt.Fiamat három éves korától nevelte.Munkáltatonktól kértünk rendkívűlí szabadságot amí ilyenkor elvileg járna.(kettő nap)Na mi ebből egyet se kaptunk mivel bizonyitani kellett volna kacsolatunkat.Sajnos le kellett adni érvényes igazolványait igy a lakcímet igazoló igazolványt is.(ez a szabály) Munkáltatonknak hiába mutattam hívatalos
> 
> Szia lizee9!
> 
> ...


----------



## ibranyij (2009 November 24)

Sajnos, egyes munkáltatók - emberek érdekeket képviselnek hol így, hol úgy -, még tárgynak sem nézik a munkavállalójukat. Ezeket a munkahelyeket nem tudom, milyen emberek vezetik, irányítják? Kerülhetnek még ők a sors kegyéből még nehezebb helyzetbe is, csak akkor nem jut eszükbe az, hogy másokkal hogy bántak. A sors mindig jutalmaz és büntet. Ők vajon mit érdemelnek? A választ mindenki tudja.


----------



## vogugabo (2009 November 27)

Hello!

Én nem vagyok vezető pozícióban, sőt csak egy sima kétkezi munkás, de a számomra felháborító eseményekkor megpróbálom nézni a tényeket a másik fél szemszögéből is. Konkrétan a vezetőkéből, hiszen ők is emberek, csak nekik lefelé is meg kell felelni, és akármilyen magasan van, mindíg van felette valaki, aki elvárások tömkelegét zúdítja rá. A mai világban minden a pénzről szól, és nem hiszem el, hogy ha egy sima munkavállalónak valahonnan ajánlanának egy kicsivel jövedelmezőbb állást, akkor kitartana az aktuális munkahelye mellett. Ilyenkor meg ugye a munkahely koppan, rossz esetben elvszít egy értékes munkatársat. Tehát mostanság senkinek sem jó, csak annak, akinek nem kell dolgozni, mégis házhoz viszi neki a postás a havi betevőrevalót (játékgépbe, vagy a gallérja mögé).


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Nem lettem gazdag idén se...


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## juditsziszi (2011 Június 7)

Sziasztok én is egy elég hánytatott sorsu emberke vagyok de ezt nemtudom ide leirni de az tény hogy velem is igen rossz dolgok történek és ha elindul a rossz csak csöstül jönn az tuti(((((


----------



## Johannamaria (2011 Július 7)

Addig jo, amig törtenik valami. Addig se unatkozok! : DD


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Azt hiszem segíteni akkor is kell, ha belénk rúgnak, leordítják a fejünk.Ez azt minősíti, aki így áll a dolgokhoz. Persze ehhhez újból és újból bátorságot kell meríteni egy-egy ilyen alkalom után. Honnan? Hát kinek tartjuk maghunkat, ha erre magunknak válaszolunk könnyebb.


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Jó történetek visznek abba az irányba, hogy a pozítivumokat erősítsük. Ilyeneket is jó lenne olvasni.


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*ma történt*

nem adták át a helyet a metrón


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

szerintem ez példátlan


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

Nehéz lehetett.


----------



## Szandra_91 (2013 Február 9)

Ez így szokott lenni!


----------



## emilio1234 (2013 Február 23)

Az az érdekes,hogy én mindig gondolkodok valamin,és mindig valami fura történik velem


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 7)

2 hete eltörtem a lábam, banális volt, még aznap meg is műtötték, az esést követő első gondolatom: Istenem köszönöm, h sem nem kémnek, vagy titkosügynöknek adtam a fejem, mert egy csonttörés után, tuti azonnal megvallottam volna mindent, bármit... amit tudni akarnak  piszkosul fàjt


----------



## Melitta (2014 Május 8)

Mielobbi gyogyulast kivanok.


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 8)

Igazán köszönöm  mindenképpen megfogadom és élni is fogok vele


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 8)

Ma voltam fodrásznál (muszáj volt, a tükörképen konkrétan fintorogva fordult el tőlem) hangsúlyozom törött a labam s ezzel egyidejűleg rájöttem, hogy engem kedvelnek  ugyanis a cégtől az egyik ügyvezető küldött sofőrt, (nyilván fél egy ismételt szédítő piruettől)  mert aki elvitt a helyett a másik ügyvezetőnek kellett autóba pattania, SAJÁT kezűleg elvezetni és egy rakas iratot átvetetnie az egyik ügyféllel (most biztos kiemelt partnernek képzelik magukat)  ha-ha-ha FÉLNEK és FÉLTENEK! Imádom az érzést! Megérdemlik, rettegjenek csak, legalább kezdik érezni a hiányom  próbálom nyomás alatt tartani őket


----------



## Yeye001 (2014 Augusztus 18)

Foztem, takaritottam, mostam, teregettem, ravettem magam az ablakmosasra is. Csilivili lett minden igy nyugodtan elkezdtem gepezni. Arra lettem figyelmes, hogy furcsan elhallgatott kint minden es sotet lett. Hat persze, hogy porvihar es felhoszakadas van... Fel orat voltak tisztak a ablakaim....


----------



## Yeye001 (2014 Augusztus 18)

Pillanat78 írta:


> 2 hete eltörtem a lábam, banális volt, még aznap meg is műtötték, az esést követő első gondolatom: Istenem köszönöm, h sem nem kémnek, vagy titkosügynöknek adtam a fejem, mert egy csonttörés után, tuti azonnal megvallottam volna mindent, bármit... amit tudni akarnak  piszkosul fàjt



Megmosolyogtattal a kemes szoveggel , remelem a labad mar meggyogyult azota!


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Augusztus 21)

Igen, 8 hét alatt sikerült! Meggyógyultam


----------



## bárónő5 (2015 Július 26)

Marietta HU írta:


> Szépnek semmiképpen nem mondható ami történt Veled. Próbáld meg feldolgozni, hiszen változtatni már nem tudsz a történteken. Légy erős, a hited segítsen a talpraállásban. Jó egészséget! A jogszabályokat a magyarorszag.hu-n elolvashatod.


egyetértek



Yeye001 írta:


> Megmosolyogtattal a kemes szoveggel , remelem a labad mar meggyogyult azota!


jobbulást



Pillanat78 írta:


> Igen, 8 hét alatt sikerült! Meggyógyultam


remek



Derzsi írta:


> Velem is mindig történik valami!Most például nem tudok letölteni ((


én sem tudok letölteni hiába nyomok tettszik gombot 



carly írta:


> Miért nem tudok a főoldal híreihez hozzászólni?Hiába jelentkezek be,a szerver nem veszi tudomásul.


nem tudok letölteni miért


----------



## kalitka (2015 Augusztus 14)

hat velem is van mindig valami. amikor akarok valamit csinalni, mindig az elenkezoje sikerul. mar arol gondolkozok hogy probaljam direkt roszul csinalni a dolgokat, hatha akor jol sikerulnek


----------



## Melitta (2015 December 14)

bárónő5 írta:


> nem tudok letölteni miért



Megneztem nalunk minden rendben van a regisztracioddal.Mit ir ki miert nem tudsz hozzaszolni?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

*A férj unta, hogy folyton el kell kísérnie feleségét bevásárolni. Különös megoldást talált ki a távolmaradásra*


A nő férje rosszalkodással próbálta elütni az áruházban töltött időt. Ügyködésének meg is lett az eredménye, felesége az alábbi levelet kapta az áruház vezetőségétől.

„Tisztelt asszonyom!

Az elmúlt fél év során az ön férje elég sok kellemetlenséget okozott áruházunknak, amit nem vagyunk hajlandóak tolerálni a továbbiakban, ezért úgy határoztunk, hogy az ön férjét „persona non grata”-nak nyilvánítjuk, és kitiltjuk áruházunkból. Megértése elnyerése végett az alábbiakban felsorakoztatjuk férje videó felvételekkel bizonyítható cselekedeteit.
Június 15: Leemelt a polcról 12 doboz óvszert, amiket egyenként a gyanútlan vásárlok bevásárló kocsijába csempészett.


Július 8: Az ajándék osztályunkon található összes csörgőórát 5 perces időközökkel beállította csörgésre.


Július 29: Egy nagy flakon ketchup teljes tartalmát a padlóra csöpögtette egészen a női vécéig.


Augusztus 7: Odament egy eladóhoz és hivatalos hangnemben közölte vele, hogy vészhelyzet van az állateledel osztályon, 3-as kód lépett életbe, azonnal menjen oda és intézkedjen az előírásoknak megfelelően.
Az alkalmazott ennek megfelelően járt el, ami hatalmas pánikba torkolt.


Augusztus 28: Elemelt egy „Vigyázz, a padló nedves” táblát és elhelyezte a szőnyegosztályon.


Szeptember 15: A sportosztályon felállított egy sátrat, és az arra járó gyerekeknek azt mondta, aki hoz párnát és pokrócot az otthon részlegből, az bejöhet a sátorba. 23 gyerek reagált pozitívan a felhívásra.


Szeptember 23: Az egyik eladó megkérdezte tőle, hogy segíthetne-e valamiben, amire a férje elkezdett üvöltözni, hogy miért nem hagyják békén.


Október 4: Az egyik biztonsági kamerába nézett, mintha tükör lenne, közben az orrát piszkálta és a kiszedett eredményt alaposan bemutatta a kamerának.


Október 10: A barkács osztályon felvett egy baltát, majd fenyegető hangon megkérdezte az eladót, hogy hol vásárolhatna idegnyugtató gyógyszert.


November 3: Bebújt a konfekciós ruhákat tartó állványba, és amikor valaki elhúzta a ruhákat, rákiabált: „Engem válassz, engem válassz!”


November 21: A hangos bemondó hangjára embrió pózt vett fel a padlón és azt visította: „Már megint ezek a szörnyű hangok!”


November 24: Bement egy próbafülkébe, várt két percet, majd elkiáltotta magát: „Úristen, itt nincs vécépapír!” Az egyik eladónőnk elájult.”


----------



## em1998 (2018 Június 2)

A héten két bögrémet törtem el.


----------

